# suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro



## Maddoc85 (19. April 2016)

*suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Welches gute, günstige Smartphone könnt ihr empfehlen? Eventuell Huawei P8 Lite?


----------



## Noname1987 (19. April 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Wenns Windows sein darf Lumia 640DS ... bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## corcoran2 (19. April 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Samsung Galaxy S5 mini.....!


----------



## Raynx (19. April 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Das Oppo F1 ist ein sehr sehr gutes Smartphone für den Preis!


----------



## shootme55 (20. April 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Ein Kumpel von mir hat das Huawai P8 und nur Ärger. Nichtmal der Wecker geht wie er soll...

Wenn du doch ein bissl mehr übrig hast, hat meine Schwägerin, Bruder und Neffe. Alle sehr zufrieden damit. Ich weis 20% drüber, aber ich denk warum nicht wenn ich um 20% mehr preis mehr als die doppelte Leistung bekomme.

LG Electronics G3 D855 16GB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Ums gleiche Geld gibts auch meins. Hat den Designbonus und FullHD Amoled.

LG Electronics G Flex 2 H955 16GB silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Ein nur 35 euro günstigeres s5 mini kann da nicht ansatzweise mithalten mit den beiden.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. April 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Lumia 650.


----------



## _maxe (22. April 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Ein + für das Lumia 650. Tolles Gerät für das Geld.


----------



## Hansi92 (22. April 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Schau mal nach xiaomi handys. Die haben das beste p/l.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## norse (22. April 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Xiaomi? nunja - qualität ist dort relativ ... nunja und der Support ne Lachnummer. Vorallem wenn du mal einen Garantieschaden hast ... Sowas wie Ersatzteile haben die gar nicht, geschweige denn das das Gerät getauscht wird ...


----------



## facehugger (22. April 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Hmmm, hier ein paar weitere Vorschläge:


Motorola Moto G 3rd Gen. 16GB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Huawei Honor 5X dunkelgrau/silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics G2 D802 16GB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wiko Highway schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## drebbin (22. April 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Z3 compact im gebraucht Kauf suchen


----------



## Maddoc85 (23. April 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Danke für die vielen Tipps! Was ich noch dazu sagen möchte: mir wäre ein eher kompaktes Handy lieber, da drängt sich irgendwie das Sony Z3 compact am meisten auf! 4,6 Zoll, gutes P/L-Verhältnis. Fragezeichen ist wohl dessen Display, nachdem man im Internet häufig lesen kann, dass das Display schnell Risse bekommt...


----------



## Stryke7 (23. April 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Die Sony Compact Serie ist da wirklich gut.  Ich finde sie von außen sehr wenig ansprechend,  aber man bekommt vernünftige Hardware mit angenehm kleinen Abmessungen zu annehmbaren Preisen.


----------



## codemaster_1234 (23. April 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

S4 mini?


----------



## Maddoc85 (23. April 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Irgendwie echt eine schwere Entscheidung, wenn da nicht die Sache mit dem so leicht zerbrechlichen Display wäre, würde es wohl das Sony Xperia Z3 compact werden, aber dieses mögliche Problem schreckt mich irgendwie ab...


----------



## Maqama (24. April 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Bin mit meinem G2 immer noch super zufrieden. Hardwaretechnisch auch nicht schlechter als das Z3 Compact.
LG Electronics G2 D802 16GB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gibts gebraucht auch in der 32GB Version auch günstiger.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. April 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Wenn du ein Z3 Compact für maximal 200€ in gutem Zustand auftreiben kannst, dann ist es sicher eine gute Wahl. Was für ein "zerbrechliches Display" meinst du? Wegen dem Gorilla Glass 3? Hatte bisher zwei Handys damit und nie ist irgendwas passiert (außer dass die Displays quasi kratzerfrei blieben, gänzlich ohne jede Hülle/Displayfolie). Allerdings schmeisse ich meine Handys auch selten auf den Boden 

Ich habe mir jetzt vor kurzem das Huawei P8 Lite zugelegt und bin bisher recht zufrieden. Wirkt hochwertig genug für die Preisklasse, das "nur" HD-Display (mit Gorilla Glass 3) ist ausreichend scharf, Kamera und Ton sind absolut in Ordnung, Gesprächsquali auch. Für einen Alltagsanwender wie mich (Browsen mit mehreren Tabs offen, E-Mails, wenige Apps, keine/kaum Spiele) reichen sowohl Prozessorleistung als auch RAM locker. Also von mir gibt es dafür eine Empfehlung. Auch wenn es bisher nur ein "Kurzzeittest" ist.


----------



## drebbin (26. April 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung ohne zu googlen was mein Nexus 4 für ein Gorilla-Glas hat, aber mit einer Gummihülle hat es sogar überstanden das ich mal mit dem Auto drüber gefahren bin (hatte nicht gemerkt das es mir aus der Tasche gefallen war und dann im Rückwärtsgang mal dezent drüber )
Das Z3 ist kann da nicht schlechter sein^^ - die neuen iPhones können sich ja sogar dann der Bodenform anpassen damit nichts passiert It´s not a bug, it´s a feature

Das Angbebot hier sieht auf den ersten Blick ja nicht schlecht aus. Smartphone Sony Xperia Z3 Compact schwarz, 18 Monate Restgarantie in Bayern - Bayreuth | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Da ich aber sehe das Nexus 4 schon für ~60€ auf Ebay KA zu finden sind überlege ich mir gerade ob nicht eines auf Reserve kaufe^^ mit schlankem CM13 empfinde ich es immer noch super


----------



## Maddoc85 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Bei einem Geschäft in meiner Nähe gibts das S5 Mini um 219 Euro und das LG  G Flex 2 um 259 Euro. Was denkt ihr, ist eines davon einen Kauf wert?


----------



## corcoran2 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Für um die 200 € ist das S5mini wohl eine gute Entscheidung. Allerdings erscheint demnächst das LG X Screen mit zweitem Display und Android 6.0 für 249 €!


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Von den Daten her liest sich das X Screen aber nicht so interessant mit nem 1,2 GHZ Quadcore...


----------



## corcoran2 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Kommt halt auf die Nutzung an.....mir würde es locker reichen.


----------



## Maddoc85 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Wenn ich die CHIP-Bestenliste nach Smartphones um max. 250 Euro filtere und nach der Wertung absteigend, sortiere, ergibt sich folgendes Bild: Smartphone Test: Handy Bestenliste - CHIP

Hier die ersten 8 Plätze der Bestenleiste auf Geizhals (hab mich auf Smartphones mit einer Wertung über 80 Prozent bzw. einem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis über 90 Prozent beschränkt):

HTC One (M8) 16GB grau Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
LG Electronics G Flex 2 H955 16GB silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Huawei Honor 6 16GB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Samsung Galaxy A3 (2016) A310F schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
http://geizhals.at/huawei-honor-6-p...t=v&va=b&vl=at&hloc=at&hloc=de&v=e#filterform
http://geizhals.at/samsung-galaxy-s...t=v&va=b&vl=at&hloc=at&hloc=de&v=e#filterform
http://geizhals.at/huawei-honor-5x-...t=v&va=b&vl=at&hloc=at&hloc=de&v=e#filterform
http://geizhals.at/huawei-ascend-g7...t=v&va=b&vl=at&hloc=at&hloc=de&v=e#filterform

Was denkt ihr? Für die beiden Honor 6 gibt es keine so günstigen Angebote, daher eher nicht erste Wahl...


----------



## ein_schelm (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: suche günstiges Smartphone ~ 200 Euro*

Würde so filtern:
Handys ohne Vertrag mit Betriebssystem: Android 6.0, Display-Auflösung ab 1920x1080 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

bzw. ich würde das HTC One M8 nehmen.


----------

